# 4610 issue



## Homebody (May 19, 2010)

I'm new to tractors and have a 4610 with a 48 backhoe. What's the trick for getting the backhoe alignment nailed down during attachment. I can never get the L pins to line up right.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea, but still wanted to welcome you here!


----------



## Homebody (May 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I don' have a backhoe but Welcome.


----------



## TractorTech (May 2, 2010)

The 'L' pins, if I remember right, are the bottom pins? If so, make sure hydraulics are hooked up on the backhoe, raise the backhoe up carefully with the stabilizers so that they are level and 1 - 2" higher than the tractor mount. Make sure the mount is tilted at the top away from the tractor. Backup the tractor until pins are lined up, lower backhoe with stabilizers until seated, then use the dipper to move the backhoe into the tractor mount.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you get hooked up yet?


----------

